# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  The fascination of pure red line red bee shrimp

## zip

Dear all,

*I'd like to share my little personal views and thoughts of PRL after several years of keeping.*
*First, the coloration of PRL offspring will usually appear to be more metallic or maroon, especially on the red section.*

*The red portion of its lower cheek on both sides of its face will less likely to present red doted surface.*
*Most importantly, their tails are almost shown with a widely fan-liked shape rather than a small or narrow one.*

*More to go on my blog......*

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

powerful  :Grin:

----------


## nasty12

VERY poisonous!!!!
Just to ask what are are the chances of getting a Mosura from PRL?

----------


## zip

> VERY poisonous!!!!
> Just to ask what are are the chances of getting a Mosura from PRL?


For my case, very low, about 1% or even lesser. :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

Wow , very impressive shrimp you have there... nice......

Mind sharing your tank setup and condition?

----------


## bai

wow dropping another big big poison. My pocket cant take it anymore. :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## wenjun

> VERY poisonous!!!!
> Just to ask what are are the chances of getting a Mosura from PRL?



Actually, it depends on lineage, I think. I ever saw pictures from famous Japanese pure red breeder like Nisiki and Hankata, they have large number mosura.

----------


## Springer

Very envy and impress!

----------


## rainman

very nice bro.. thanks for sharing!

----------


## bigfthing

Purely Beautiful Shrimps!!! If selling offsprings pls contact!

----------


## zip

> Wow , very impressive shrimp you have there... nice......
> 
> Mind sharing your tank setup and condition?


2feet tank
simple setup ( Just ADA one soil)(1bag)
water run for 3 weeks
filter Ehiem 2213*2 (with power house monoball)

----------


## PKB

What about water temp? What chiller u using?




> 2feet tank
> simple setup ( Just ADA one soil)(1bag)
> water run for 3 weeks
> filter Ehiem 2213*2 (with power house monoball)

----------


## nasty12

> Actually, it depends on lineage, I think. I ever saw pictures from famous Japanese pure red breeder like Nisiki and Hankata, they have large number mosura.


nice!!!
care to share where we can view the pictures =D

----------


## Fuzzy

I found pics of Pure Red Line Hinos and Mosuras from a random Taiwanese site, through google images.

http://reg-crsworld.com/crs/viewthread.php?tid=2146

----------


## Cross

Nice prls there!

----------


## nasty12

> i found pics of pure red line hinos and mosuras from a random taiwanese site, through google images.
> 
> http://reg-crsworld.com/crs/viewthread.php?tid=2146


damn solid! =d~~

----------


## bai

> I found pics of Pure Red Line Hinos and Mosuras from a random Taiwanese site, through google images.
> 
> http://reg-crsworld.com/crs/viewthread.php?tid=2146


Another big big poison dropping here.

----------


## zip

> What about water temp? What chiller u using?


not using chiller, water temp about 25 degree C.

----------


## nasty12

> not using chiller, water temp about 25 degree C.


WAH!
Envy people in Taiwan!!

----------


## eviltrain

we shall move to genting for our hobby. haha.

----------


## zip

> WAH!
> Envy people in Taiwan!!


But summer is rather hot here...

mosura...like the crs in the following picture of mine?
no place to keep..just weeding them out..

----------


## eviltrain

i don't mind paying the shipment fee, i can help you to weed them out. haha :Grin:

----------


## bai

> i don't mind paying the shipment fee, i can help you to weed them out. haha


I can share with you the shipment fee also to help Zip to weed them out......hehe :Grin:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai.. sms lingo warning , haha. sure~ we can share the shipment and rest of the expenses.

----------


## nasty12

> But summer is rather hot here...
> 
> mosura...like the crs in the following picture of mine?
> no place to keep..just weeding them out..


wah bro! i dont mind helping you remove these weeds =D

----------


## zip

Helping weeding out are all welcome. But please use PM, this thread is mainly for discussion on all crs features only.
Thanks to all who are concerning about the weeding out job and enjoy the picture. :Smile:

----------

